# usplash w gentoo?

## matiit

Podoba mi się ten usplash... 

da się zrobić go w gentoo? 

widziałem tematy na forum ale bardzo stare,

----------

## Paczesiowa

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_fbsplash

----------

## Robert W.

 *matiqing wrote:*   

> Podoba mi się ten usplash... 
> 
> da się zrobić go w gentoo? 
> 
> widziałem tematy na forum ale bardzo stare,

 

A ma coś usplash, czego nie maiłby fbsplash?

----------

## matiit

usplash pojawia się szybciej... Jest do niego więcej tematów...

----------

## matiit

hmm? Nikt nie wie jak go zainstalować na gentoo?

----------

## matiit

Jeszcze raz odświeżę/

----------

## sebas86

 *matiqing wrote:*   

> usplash pojawia się szybciej...

 

TWM też pojawił się szybciej od np. FVWM.  :Wink: 

 *matiqing wrote:*   

> Jest do niego więcej tematów...

 

To można je przerobić pod fbsplash.

----------

## matiit

Ale może po prostu mi się tak podoba. Może uważam, że usplash jest LEPSZY. Tak. Nie wszystko co stworzył team gentoo musi być lepsze.

I nie wszystko co stworzyli Ubuntowcy MUSI być GORSZE.

 :Smile: 

----------

## sebas86

No to prawdopodobnie będziesz musiał sam zająć się wszystkim. Bo, ponieważ jak można przeczytać na stronach obydwu projektów:

 *usplash wrote:*   

> Usplash is a userspace application that uses the Linux framebuffer interface or direct vesa access to draw a splash screen at boot. It has a companion utility that is able to send commands to usplash, allowing information about the bootup sequence to be displayed in a more attractive way.

 

 *fbsplash wrote:*   

> fbsplash (formerly gensplash) is a userspace implementation of a splash screen for Linux systems. It provides a graphical environment during system boot using the Linux framebuffer layer.
> 
> fbsplash follows a design policy of being simple, lightweight and fast. To reduce bloat, it uses only a few most important libraries and does not require X11. The code is optimized to have minimal impact on boot-up time.
> 
> fbsplash is distro-neutral and can in principle be used on any Linux system which supports the framebuffer, but integration of fbsplash with the initscript system requires writing customized code for different Linux distributions. A reference implementation for Gentoo's baselayout-2 is provided on this site.

 

Czyli de facto dają taką podobną funkcjonalność, z tym że:

fbsplash jest lepiej udokumentowany (Gentoo way) dzięki czemu przystosowanie go do dowolnej dystrybucji przez developerów jest łatwiejsze

usplash ma więcej tematów  :Very Happy: 

Jeśli nadal się upierasz przy swoim to google wypluło wątek na forum ubuntu: przystosowanie usplasha do Gentoo.

Mimo wszystko może jednak dasz się nakłonić do stosowania fbsplasha i przeportowania tematów lub wykonania własnych - skorzystają na tym wszyscy.  :Wink: 

----------

## matiit

gentoo splash mi niele wydudluzal start... i ostatnio nie dzialal z baselayout 2 

Zainstalowalem dla testow debiana

doinstalowalem usplasha.

nie opoznial startu...

sory ze bez pl znaczkow ale cos sie po ostatniej aktualizacji popsuly  :Smile: 

----------

## muzg

 *sebas86 wrote:*   

> No to prawdopodobnie będziesz musiał sam zająć się wszystkim. Bo, ponieważ jak można przeczytać na stronach obydwu projektów:
> 
>  *usplash wrote:*   Usplash is a userspace application that uses the Linux framebuffer interface or direct vesa access to draw a splash screen at boot. It has a companion utility that is able to send commands to usplash, allowing information about the bootup sequence to be displayed in a more attractive way. 
> 
>  *fbsplash wrote:*   fbsplash (formerly gensplash) is a userspace implementation of a splash screen for Linux systems. It provides a graphical environment during system boot using the Linux framebuffer layer.
> ...

 

gdzie jest ta dokumentacja??

----------

## Arfrever

 *muzg wrote:*   

>  *sebas86 wrote:*   No to prawdopodobnie będziesz musiał sam zająć się wszystkim. Bo, ponieważ jak można przeczytać na stronach obydwu projektów:
> 
>  *usplash wrote:*   Usplash is a userspace application that uses the Linux framebuffer interface or direct vesa access to draw a splash screen at boot. It has a companion utility that is able to send commands to usplash, allowing information about the bootup sequence to be displayed in a more attractive way. 
> 
>  *fbsplash wrote:*   fbsplash (formerly gensplash) is a userspace implementation of a splash screen for Linux systems. It provides a graphical environment during system boot using the Linux framebuffer layer.
> ...

 

Może tutaj.

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

